# Control Systems vs Electrical vs Computer Science



## graebz28 (Jan 13, 2009)

For the past 9 years I have been doing HMI/PLC programming for Water, some as an intern. I just passed the FE after being out of school 5 years. Now I have to decide which PE exam to take.

I consider myself an expert in controls, but the Control Systems PE to the best of my knowledge does not get to stamp control drawings (P&amp;IDs etc.) while an Electrical PE can.

Now to make it more complicated, there are three different Electrical test. Do all of the Electrical PEs bear the same weight? Will Control System PEs ever get to stamp drawings?

If I decide to go the Electrical route, I think that I would go with Computer Science since my experience relates most closely to this. For sure, I would not take the Power and the Electrical devices seems intimidating this far from graduation.

I would prefer to do Controls. I talked with someone at work who took it and he mentioned that it was a good learning experience and helped deepen his breadth of the controls world. I hesitate with Controls if it would weaken my resume vs. EE.

I considered obtaining both, but that means twice the $, studying and continuing education credits that I would need.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll take a stab at part of it:

As far as I know, there is no distinction between an electrical PE obtained through the power depth module and one obtained through computers. For that matter, depending on the state, there isn't any distinction between an electrical PE and a mechanical PE. I'm pretty sure I can _legally_ stamp mechanical drawings in Illinois even though I'm a EE and took the EE exam. Legal and smart is another discussion entirely.


----------



## graebz28 (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree from what I have heard. Typically you can stamp anything that your area of expertise covers. For instance if I had some mechanical experience, I could stamp drawings that I comfortably feel my experience meets. Even as an EE, I would not stamp power plant drawings until I had acquired the necessary job experience.

In the end, I guess I want the ability to stamp drawings, so EE -&gt; Computer Science may be my best option.

Thanks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2009)

Let me state this for the record: Controls Engineering as in HMI/PLC programming DOES NOT EQUAL Controls Systems theory. Those equations and block diagrams make my friggin' head hurt, and I have 7 years experience as a controls engineer.

That being said, I ended up taking the Electrical PE with the Computer Engineering depth section. But to be fair, my undergrad degree was in Computer Engineering, and I'm a huge computer dork...so that made it the logical choice. Speaking of logical choices, the computer engineering exam has the most logic gate type problems out of all the depth sections (K-maps, gate design, etc.).

Now, I have a CompE degree and a CompE PE license, but I am now working at an A/E firm as an Electrical Engineer. I cannot yet ethically stamp drawings, but once I reach a comfortable level of competency, I will be stamping drawings...so it is possible if you wish.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm confused by two of the things you said. I emphasized them in bold. You seem to contradict yourself.



graebz28 said:


> I agree from what I have heard. *Typically you can stamp anything that your area of expertise covers.* For instance if I had some mechanical experience, I could stamp drawings that I comfortably feel my experience meets. Even as an EE, I would not stamp power plant drawings until I had acquired the necessary job experience.
> In the end, I guess I want the ability to stamp drawings, so EE -&gt; Computer Science may be my best option.





graebz28 said:


> I consider myself an expert in controls, *but the Control Systems PE to the best of my knowledge does not get to stamp control drawings (P&amp;IDs etc.)* while an Electrical PE can.


----------



## Art (Jan 17, 2009)

in PA a PE (any discipline) can stamp anything...as long as they consider that their education and experience gives them competence...

and the court or board will be the arbitrator if an issue arises...

what is your degree in?

take the test you feel you are more likely to pass...

even if you pass the electrical power it seems like you have no power experience, so would you feel comfortable designing power systems?

on the other hand although I have extensive control experience I also have equal power/lighting experience...

I have a BSEE (power &amp; controls) from the U of Pittsburgh, finishing up my MSEE

some seem fixated on 'stamping' drawings without considering that you must be in 'responsible charge' of the associated work...you must make the primary design decisions, verify the calculations, etc., not let someone else do the work and you just 'stamp' it...that's a recipe for disaster...

mostly, you are legally and financially responsible...for the safety, health &amp; welfare of the public...

a doctor makes a mistake, one person dies...an engineer makes one, many may die...

I never realized the 'weight' until I started sealing drawings...

in fact I went back and took course in concrete design so I could do pads (MCC's, xfmrs, etc.)...so if I'm challenged I can say I have basic education and I consult in-house with our structual guy...therefore mitigating risk...

I also layout sewer systems and pump stations...

the days of discipline specific work in small firms is fast disappearing...it's a time for 'generalists' imho

and the borad seems to concur...

_B) An applicant who has passed an examination in one of the major branches of engineering listed in subsection (a), or in other branches of engineering as are subsequently recognized by the Board, will be granted registration as a professional engineer. The applicant may then practice any branch of engineering in which the applicant has proven proficiency by reason of education and experience, and in which the applicant is willing to accept full legal, financial and professional responsibility. A professional engineer may not be limited to the practice of any one major branch of engineering because the professional engineer has passed a written examination based upon the major branch of engineering, subject to this chapter and the provisions of the act relating to Code of Ethics._


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll agree that, from a legal perspective, it is going to matter what state you are licensed in as to whether or not it matters to have a control or EE license. In certain states, so long as you have appropriate knowledge/education/experience you can seal whatever work you believe you can honestly to a good job (that has been pointed out to mean that you can verify calcs, make design decisions, etc). This is the whole reason of the ethics versus legal questions you learned for the FE, ethics are more stringent then legal, but in a court of law you are held only to the law. Our profession holds us a higher ethical standard. Bottom line, check with your state board.

Lastly, I think this a matter of semantics, but there is a difference between Computer Science and Computer Engineering. The EE computer exam focuses on computer engineering topics meaning you will need to understand both software and hardware. Kmaps, logic gate design, transistor theory (FETs and BJTs) on top of programming techniques and practices. But like I said, I think you understand that, it's just a matter of semantics.


----------

